

The Qwiki Experience - kumark23
http://blog.zukmo.com/?p=52

======
sathish27
The text to speech is slow and it is a drab. I can open up Wikipedia and run
through the content 5 times faster than that. You will have lot of impatient
users waiting for the information they actually want. It is like calling your
bank up and listening to their long IVR menu when actually you want to report
your stolen credit card.

Imagine waking up every day to the same drab slow dull voice that tells you
about the day's weather.. !!

------
sekar
I tried Qwiki too. Frankly I don't get it. Taking a few sentences from
Wikipedia and then converting that to speech is not necessarily an information
experience. Wonder what the Techcrunch Disrupt panel found exciting about
Qwiki. It seems to matter if a startup has founders with some pedigree or at
least associated with people with pedigree. I am sure there were better start
ups in Techcrunch Disrupt.

------
kumark23
Qwiki, this year's Techcrunch Disrupt winner seems to have a long way to go
before it can really be an "Information Experience" that they claim it will
be.

